# Feral pigeon in germany



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Here is a pigeon I saw with a feral flock in Weimar, Germany a couple of weeks ago. Only interesting one in the bunch.

Link


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

It might have been due to some cross breeding (I mean both the parents might not have been ferels).
I have seen this color ferels in Bangalore, India.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*German Feral*

Yes, since the bird appears to be Ember so is more than likely part Arabian Trumpeter or others such breed.

Link.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi Link, *When I looked at the photo I thought recessive yellow,but will conceed to you when you say Ember,as you were looking at the bird up closer then I.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like ember to me  Beautiful bird and you're lucky to have found it!


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

george simon said:


> *Hi Link, *When I looked at the photo I thought recessive yellow,but will conceed to you when you say Ember,as you were looking at the bird up closer then I.


yes i agree with him it looks something like recessive yellow~ i have one hen like this but she's like a grizzle shaded mostly with this color that looks like oranged recessive red with white down feathers and have the same tail colors as this in the picture ~


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It could be recessive yellow, but a very coarse one. with a lot of leakage.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Feral*

I raise recessive yellow rollers (such as attached) for years. I am pretty sure the german bird was not recessive yellow, even a poor quality version. Yes, it did look like a young bird, but my guess is still ember. 

Anyway, it stood out in the crowd of blue bars and blue checks.

Link


----------

